# B&S 18.5hp engine - how to connect governor



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking for any pics or descriptions of a 18.5 HP B&S twin showing how governor is connected up. I picked up a "basket case" Cub Cadet with this engine and not sure where or how throttle, governor, and carb connect up and where the springs go. Model is 42A707-1238. I found the engine manual and it shows the governor parts but not clear how they connect up. I think I have all the parts but just not enough imagination.... 

Engine is mounted in a Cub Cadet 1610 and starts/runs, with the throttle connected direct to the carb. But probably not a good idea to operate that way. Any help appreciated!

Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is this an opposed twin, or v-twin?


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

It's an opposed twin.


----------

